# playing with peices



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Been seeing what I could come up with using the pieces I brought home from my Mom's house. I found a sister's name and "boston commons" on the box, so this will go to her when finished. I'm waiting to hear if this is a layout she likes, of if I should put an inset in to make it larger. 

Though I'm not really "into" these colors, I do like how this layout looks.









There are enough pieces to complete this pattern - just not enough room on the table to lay them out.

The different prints had different numbers of pieces (from 18 to 96) so the fun part was figuring out something that looked pleasing and used what was there - I will have to fill in with a few solid blocks for the dark blue and one of the pinks.

This is what was inside the box.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I like that, very happy colors!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is bouncy and cheerful. I hope your sister likes it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

how nice of you! I like it too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH, I like it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love the color layout. go for it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My sis and I discussed several layout possibilities - and even making the quilt larger. in the end the one pictured is what she's going with. With the reason that it will be more usable and versatile as a lap quilt than one for a bed. This way it can be a cheerful accent piece in a room, instead of a focal piece in a bedroom that needs to be decorated around.

I hope to start putting it together this weekend - makes me appreciate the new techniques that would have used long strips sewn together and then cut - instead of each single piece cut separately. 

Not sure what I should use for the outer edge. I was able to locate a navy blue that would work well with the pattern, not sure how that would look for a border though.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those pieces look small...2" or are they bigger? I save scraps & make 2" sqs then use them in borders...I do not like sewing all those little sqs but hate to waste (I think that's a quilters thing) BUT they look pretty good on my scrappy quilts.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

They are 3". I've done quite a bit with 1.5" sqaures, don't know if I'd want to try with even smaller pieces - though I've done enough of those that are pieced on the diagonal. I seem to like working with small pieces.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I love the layout! I would do a white around the outside. The quilt looks light & fresh and springy. A dark color will drag that down I think. Then maybe a medium or scrappy binding.

It can be so much fun working from someone else's pre-cut kit, but sometimes it can be quite the challenge! I've adopted quite a few pre-cut projects from one particular estate sale. I think this lady never sewed, but loved to plan & cut! She put them in Ziploc bags with reference to the magazine pattern (maybe decades old!) Not always easy to work with since many of them were before rotary cutting. I sometimes feel wrong if I change the pattern!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wonderful layout. I agree about the white. I think I'd use a white on white for the quarter square triangles to square the quilt up, then a 1.5" sashing in a dark colour -- navy sounds good since you already have some -- then a wider border of a small print that would pick up one of the colours you want to accent.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Been putting the peices together. I changed the outer three rows a bit - and added five more rows- that goes purple/white/blue and ends with Navy. 

I like how it looks going back to blue. I cut the final Navy long so I can use it to turn over for a self binding. Not sure what it is called, but I saw a lady doing that in a quilt shop and think it will work nice with this quilt.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is half the quilt.










And the rest - in strips ready to sew together. 
























Will have to wait for another day - I'm tired now.

And my helper - making sure at least one of us has enough sleep!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That is very pretty Cathy! Are you bringing that to me in October? :nana:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

nah - this if for one of my blood sisters, not one of my spirit sisters! But I could bring you a 401 if you want one. I may be getting a second one this weekend. 

Funny how that one picture showed up three times. I was having trouble getting it to load on photobucket - and when I first posted it was fine - gonna have to go on Photobucket and see what is going on there.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

It is beautiful! A happy quilt. I'm sure they will be thrilled!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Just love this - terrific looking. Love the cat too. s


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The top is finished. Now on to getting it on the quilt frame and quilted.


----------

